# Sewing machine recomendation



## bassmaster17327

My GF wants a sewing machine to start making some quilts and some basic items. I need help on what to buy, she is set on wanting a used singer that looks like it is from the 1980's. We are looking to spend under 200.00 but we don't want a piece of crap either. What machine would you go with? New or used?

I do have a old treadle singer sewing machine, I have been thinking about getting a new belt for it just toplay around with it


----------



## Molly Mckee

You will get a lot better machine for your $200.00 if you buy a used machine. There are some older singers that are mostly plastic and you do not want one of those, but the 301, 401, 501 are good machines. Bernina 730, is a good older machine that is usually less than $200.00-I bought one for 75.00. Janome and some of the Kenmores made by Janome are good--I'm sure Angie will stop in with numbers. Viking, Elna and Pfaff are also good older machines, although I have heard that vikings can be complicated to use.

I have a Singer 301 which is great for quilting but does not zigzag, if that is important. The Bernina 730 does almost everything and does it well, 830's and 930's are also great but they usually run more than that.

Have fun looking, CL often has good deals, but be sure you know what you are buying, like everything else people will ask way too much sometimes.


----------



## AngieM2

I recommend any Janome that comes from a dealer, new or used. I swear by those machines and have been using them many years. My second favorite is Brother via a dealer.

A good used/cleaned reconditioned machine at a dealer is absolutely worth it. And a new one is even better!


----------



## dollmaker

I have a Brother runway something or other model...can't think right now...and it is serving me very well for quilting right now. it was $ 109 at Walmart. In the past I've had a Singer, Elna and Janome...the last two being pretty expensive...and so far I like the Brother best.


----------



## CJ

In that price range, I highly recommend either the Singer 301 (straight stitch only) or the Singer 401 (zigzag). They are both amazing vintage machines.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I agree with you Angie, IF you have a good local dealer. I can buy a machine from your Janome dealer, ship it across the country And get much better service for 2/3 of what mine would want for the same machine or less. I know--I've done it. I simply will not buy anything from our dealers here, their prices are high and they haven't heard the word service. I can buy a 7700 from Ken's and fly across the country to get it and save money. Therefore Craig's List. I will not support the dealers here.

Sometimes you can find good used machines at Ken's Sewing Center in Al or the other store in PA who's name I can't remember.


----------



## AngieM2

I bought a machine for someone on HT, I made the deal here, went to the store called her on my cell phone, she gave them the credit card information, and I took it to Fed Ex/UPS shipping place. Shipped it to her. Worked out VERY well.

I also have 3 other machines that I gave to various people over the country.
I just gave one to my younger cousin that wanted to sew and was going to buy some nonsense machine for less than $100. She got a craigslist, didn't know what she had, but was having problems.

So I shipped her a Janome 2012. Basic, nice and works well. I got it for me due to a couple of features I wanted to try - it worked well. Mechanical machine, has all the stitches needed for 90% of sewing. Could lower feed dogs for free motion quilting or free hand embroidery.

I think just under $200 for it. From a dealer. Might have been on sale.

If you can find a Memory Craft 6000 in good condition, grab it. Great machine. I wish I had my old one back. Gave to daughter and she moved away. or Memory Craft 2316 I think is the number. That's another I had that I sent to a new home. All these by Janome. Wonderful machines.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Molly Mckee said:


> I agree with you Angie, IF you have a good local dealer. I can buy a machine from your Janome dealer, ship it across the country And get much better service for 2/3 of what mine would want for the same machine or less. I know--I've done it. I simply will not buy anything from our dealers here, their prices are high and they haven't heard the word service. I can buy a 7700 from Ken's and fly across the country to get it and save money. Therefore Craig's List. I will not support the dealers here.


I agree with all that! There are very few stores here, and their prices are outrageous and the word service is apparently not in their vocabulary, lol!



AngieM2 said:


> I bought a machine for someone on HT, I made the deal here, went to the store called her on my cell phone, she gave them the credit card information, and I took it to Fed Ex/UPS shipping place. Shipped it to her. Worked out VERY well.


Umm, that would be ME, lol! :bouncy: (Thanks again so much, Angie!) I've had it for around three years now (can you believe it's been that long??), and I haven't had to have any work done on it so far, but when I do I figure it will be money well spent to send it down there. The store owner contacted me a couple of times after the purchase to be sure everything went smoothly, and I'm still on the regular mailing list and get all the latest info. 

As to good used machines in that price range, a Singer 15-91 is a workhorse of a machine, all metal, few parts to break down. It will sew everything from lace to leather, including four or five layers of denim, without missing a beat! It's what my mother had for 40 years, and she NEVER had to have it worked on (we cleaned it ourselves). It only does straight stitch, but accepts multiple attachments (including a zigzag foot, hemmers, etc.) and has a fabulous foolproof buttonhole attachment available. Good luck!


----------



## westbrook

I recommend.... Singer Slant-O-Matic 401 or 500. This is a machine she can grow into.

the newer ones are nice but this is an all metal gear machine that will sew through delicate silk or lace and right on through 8 layers of denim or leather!

With the moving of a lever you can raise the needle plate and free motion quilt or free motion embroidery.

You can use twin needles! these machines can also use Jeans Stitch (a very heavy thread used in sewing jeans) in both bobbin and needle and the machines never miss a stitch.

It is heavy enough that it won't bounce on the table while sewing.

These machines are easy to maintain and work on. Parts and accessories are readily available... even though these machines are late 1950's to mid 1960's they are much sought after.

check ebay... I have manuals (free) on my yahoo singer slant sewing group if you buy one and need a manual.

I have had one machine over 50 years! and then my collecting began!


----------



## Molly Mckee

Angie, if I get real serious about a new machine, I'll let you know and maybe you could try one out for me. Some of the Janome's can't be sent to other areas, and I know the ones I'm thinking about are some of those.

Westbrook, how many machines do you have in your collection?


----------



## AngieM2

Molly Mckee said:


> Angie, if I get real serious about a new machine, I'll let you know and maybe you could try one out for me. Some of the Janome's can't be sent to other areas, and I know the ones I'm thinking about are some of those.
> 
> Westbrook, how many machines do you have in your collection?


Let me know when and we'll see what can work at that time.


----------



## GrandmaKitty

westbrook said:


> I recommend.... Singer Slant-O-Matic 401 or 500. This is a machine she can grow into.
> 
> the newer ones are nice but this is an all metal gear machine that will sew through delicate silk or lace and right on through 8 layers of denim or leather!
> 
> With the moving of a lever you can raise the needle plate and free motion quilt or free motion embroidery.
> 
> You can use twin needles! these machines can also use Jeans Stitch (a very heavy thread used in sewing jeans) in both bobbin and needle and the machines never miss a stitch.
> 
> It is heavy enough that it won't bounce on the table while sewing.
> 
> These machines are easy to maintain and work on. Parts and accessories are readily available... even though these machines are late 1950's to mid 1960's they are much sought after.
> 
> check ebay... I have manuals (free) on my yahoo singer slant sewing group if you buy one and need a manual.
> 
> I have had one machine over 50 years! and then my collecting began!


**Waves at westbrook**  I knew I'd find *somebody* I know here! 

I learned to sew on the Singer 401 and I'm thrilled that it has kind of become the benchmark for an excellent sewing machine. Like westie says, it's all-metal gears have made it a classic. They can go for upwards of $300... used...from 1957! (I *think* the 401s and 403s are pretty much the same??? Westie? ) A quick look at the completed listings on eBay shows that they've dropped in price. I guess fewer people want them. You can get a deal! 

This is the model I have. It comes with gears to change for "fancy" stitches. No electronic doo-dads to go out and have to replace at a high cost.

SINGER MODEL 401A~HEAVY DUTY~LEATHER TO CHIFFON~XTRAS~ATTACHMENTS~DROP-IN BOBBIN | eBay


----------



## CJ

Truly, the 401 is a terrific machine. This is coming from someone with 2 top of the line Bernina's, and if I had the presser foot collection for my vintage 401 that I do for the Bernina's, I never sew on them again. I'm working on that though!

I love my Bernina's and all the amazing things that they will do so easily, but the Singers are just so solid... so easy to take care of, and never cost me an arm and a leg in trips to the dealer.

When I have found enough of the gadgets for my vintage machines to more or less compete with what I have for new machines, I will see the Berninas. There is also a learning curve going backwards... but I'm getting there!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel

I have 1951 Singer slantshaft that I use for jeans and leather, a Kenmore 10 stitch that I use to make the feed sack totes (12.99 at Salvation Army and the dust from the bags doesn't seem to bother it) I also have a Singer treadle and another old SInger that I still need to research.

However, I LOVE my Janome's - a 9000 for straight line sewing and buttonholes and a 9500 for hooped embroidery. The hooped embroidery part (card) on the 9000 is not working right - it resets the pattern halfway thru an embroidery pattern so I bought the 9500. I was told it was going to be close to $800 to fix (possibly - they weren't sure what the problem was) the 9000 so I went ahead and upgraded. Someday I would really like to figure out what it wrong with the 9000 and get it fixed so I can pass it on to my daughter when she moves out. I really don't like the repair guy at the place but don't have a whole lot of choices around here.


----------



## CJ

That's exactly why I love the Singers. My Berninas are wonderful... but besides the original purchase price, when something goes wrong on these computerized electronic models, it's a hefty fee to get them fixed!



Wildfire_Jewel said:


> I have 1951 Singer slantshaft that I use for jeans and leather, a Kenmore 10 stitch that I use to make the feed sack totes (12.99 at Salvation Army and the dust from the bags doesn't seem to bother it) I also have a Singer treadle and another old SInger that I still need to research.
> 
> However, I LOVE my Janome's - a 9000 for straight line sewing and buttonholes and a 9500 for hooped embroidery. The hooped embroidery part (card) on the 9000 is not working right - it resets the pattern halfway thru an embroidery pattern so I bought the 9500. I was told it was going to be close to $800 to fix (possibly - they weren't sure what the problem was) the 9000 so I went ahead and upgraded. Someday I would really like to figure out what it wrong with the 9000 and get it fixed so I can pass it on to my daughter when she moves out. I really don't like the repair guy at the place but don't have a whole lot of choices around here.


----------



## westbrook

Molly Mckee said:


> Westbrook, how many machines do you have in your collection?


29 

I didn't mean to collect them, I never meant to have so many.. It just slowly crept up to 29.

I love the singer 401 and then I found a 401G made in germany that can be converted to a treadle! then the 431G which is called a convertible... and does a chain stitch.. gotta have that one too!

I found 401A cheap so I picked them up, a 403 for $25 with a desk and chair. I mean how can I turn that down?

a free Pfaff 130 that needed a little work (she came from Hollywood so her name is Holly Wood)... a couple of people gave me theirs and then I needed a 301 or 2 because it matched the 221 and well
....I have other manufactures and some just followed me home!

I have given away as many as I have to people that feel the passion to sew but really just couldn't afford a machine. 

I had 8 sergers but gave away 4. 

I name all of my machines and yes I do use them all. I love sewing.


----------



## westbrook

GrandmaKitty said:


> **Waves at westbrook**
> 
> (I *think* the 401s and 403s are pretty much the same??? Westie? )



Hi Kitty... I am a left over from the old countryside magazine forum.

the 401 was the fully loaded machine the 403 does a straight stitch but needed cams to do what the 401's built in stitches did.

The 403 NEEDS a '0' (zero) cam to do a zig zag and not all machines found have that cam ..though can be found. There are 23 cams available but cam 23 is a basting stitch which can only be used on a Singer 640.

The cams that came with the 401 were 1-5, the cams that came with the 403 were cams 0-4. you didn't need to purchase any more cams for the 401 because the cams are built in (cam stack).

The Singer 500 is exactly the same as the 401 but the covers are redesigned to look more futuristic and called the "Rocketeer" (same camstack, same metal gears) and is the Cadillac. The 503 again like the 403 is a stripped down model that you could purchase cams as you could afford them.

Nothing wrong with the 403 or 503, just make sure you have or can get your hands on the "0" cam! (or now zig zag function)

while I don't post a lot, I am here. I spend my time sewing, gardening, canning, tending my livestock, working with my dogs, and organizing my house making it easier on my husband when my time comes to an end. What is he gonna do with patterns and fabric? LOL though he asked me to pick out a machine for him to sew on should the need arise. ROFL!!! oh sure! and I can't even get him to pick up his plate!


----------



## bassmaster17327

Do any of you sew with a treadle machine? I have one that I got at an auction, I bought it because I thought it was neat that it came with the paper where the buyrs agreed to make payments to singer to pay the eight dollars for the machine. It is dated may 12 1897. It also came with a neat little wood box that looks like it has extra parts are attachments


----------



## GrandmaKitty

bassmaster17327 said:


> Do any of you sew with a treadle machine? I have one that I got at an auction, I bought it because I thought it was neat that it came with the paper where the buyrs agreed to make payments to singer to pay the eight dollars for the machine. It is dated may 12 1897. It also came with a neat little wood box that looks like it has extra parts are attachments


OOH! Is it one of these little "puzzle boxes" like on eBay? Those are neat! 
ANTIQUE OAK SINGER SEWING PUZZLE BOX W/ ATTACHMENTS AND TOOLS C. 1889 | eBay

Hubby brought home a treadle from his folks, but I'm not sure if it'll work out. It's stored at the moment because we were dealing with my Mom's estate stuff when he got it. My Grandma used a treadle because they were Amish. Wish I could've gotten hers, but a cousin bought it.

I *think* Westie has at least one treadle she's used...?

(I left you a message at the other place, Westie... where you visited on the porch swing April 4.)


----------



## bassmaster17327

Yes that is the box that is in mine, I have no idea what all the stuff is for. It has stuff in all the drawers like buttons,thread,matchbooks. We bought it planning to use it as a decoration but it would be really neat to use.

We saw it at the auction and I was worried I did not have enough cash on me. I started the opening bid at 25.00 and nobody voted against me


----------



## GrandmaKitty

Here is a search I did for "Singer treadle sewing machine manual". If you figure out your particular model's number, you may be able to actually find a manual for it. And often for free. :thumb:

Singer treadle sewing machine manual - Dogpile Web Search

I think one site I peeked into showed some of those attachments. But I only peeked.


----------



## westbrook

yes I do have a treadle and a hand crank too! I use my treadle when the power goes out and why I now have the 401G to turn into a treadle. the old straight stitch is ok, but there are times when I need to continue specific stitches and the power is out... again. the price I pay to live in a mountain community with a population of 300.. we aren't high on the list to get the transformers changed out unless it does out or some canyon racer hits a pole.

I can convert Holly Wood to a hand crank (pfaff 130). I have a model 66 treadle with a drop in bobbin.


----------



## happyjunker

Singer 401A! That's the machine for me and mine!


----------



## Katskitten

One other place to check for used machines is "ShopGoodWill". Just watch the shipping. Some of the machines can also get very pricey if someone wants it badly enough.

Elaine


----------



## Terri in WV

Every time I see one of these threads about machines it almost makes me want to get another one, but I don't know if I'd ever use it. I'm so partial to mine. The one below is like two that I have. I got one at an auction for $5.00 and the other I found at a hospice for $2.50.

http://www.quiltingboard.com/attach...s-f22/212503d1308182400-attachment-212497.jpe
Check for machines at places like habitat, hospice, goodwill or at repair shops where a folks turn them in for new ones. There's lots of good used machines out there.

FWIW, I sewed on mine for 25 years before I ever had to take it into a repair shop, the foot pedal had worn out and needed replaced.


----------



## Katskitten

Terri, The link will not open for me.. 
As far as machines go in 1978 or 9 I acquired a brand new Singer 538. Used it to death, still have it but it currently has problems. I stripped the plastic gears in the bottom twice and had them replaced. Some years ago around 2000 I inherited a Bernina 930 from a cousin and it more or less became my main machine and it is a workhorse. It will go through several layers of denim and has built in stitches that are rather unique also. if you can get one they are worth the money spent. I have others that I alternate to when I want something different. Currently my other main machine is a Singer 319K. They are all good machines, and it depends what one wants to do as to what brand and type of machine one needs to acquire.
Elaine


----------

